# Hall's jar



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2015)

This is RB 10 #1183-5, a medical supply product jar. Here's how it supplied the product.


----------



## cje (Dec 11, 2015)

Great post Eric.  You always have interesting information to pass along.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 13, 2015)

Can you repost photo?  Pic must've gotten lost in the switchover.  Thanks!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 14, 2015)

I think the system caught up with it on it's own Tammy. It's there now anyway.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Sadly, not for me... post shows no attachments.  Or am I missing something?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 15, 2015)

You might have seen on FB but I'll repost it.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 15, 2015)

Ewww, I hope there are different hoses for esophagus vs. rectum...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 15, 2015)

Don't ask, don't tell,


----------

